# AutoTrail Silencer



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where to source a silencer for my Comanche on fiat base , just been to local Kingsway tyres depot and they say they cant source one because it is a special one because it is a motorhome


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As it is a Fiat cab, I would try the Commercial Fiat dealer first. Giving them a Vin number will help.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did they assume it was a special one because it is a motorhome or do they know it for a fact. I recently changed mine for about £70. It was a standard Fiat "type" from Europarts. I had to be a bit careful, as there are lots to chose from but an easy DIY job or 1hour max. in a garage.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/exhaust-parts


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Did they assume it was a special one because it is a motorhome or do they know it for a fact. I recently changed mine for about £70. It was a standard Fiat "type" from Europarts. I had to be a bit careful, as there are lots to chose from but an easy DIY job or 1hour max. in a garage.
> 
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/exhaust-parts


Thanks, I have just spoken to them on the phone and they say they dont do one for my vehicle and cant get one


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd expect it to be a Fiat unit, what EuroCrap Parts may not be able to do is use the normal VRM vehicle look up that is used in the trade.

It may be necessary to trawl through Fiat exhaust pictures for the relevant year and engine size and LHD/RHD as necessary to determine the correct one - The Fiat base unit would have been supplied as a driveable unit I think and would have the Fiat exhaust


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Send me your Vin number and I will ask our local commercial fiat garage.If you wish.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder what it is that Autotrail actually do to modify the standard Ducato silencer. I have had three X250 motorhomes and the first two were standard UK RHD exhausts. My third is also RHD but the exhaust is different in that it is standard Ducato but the rear box is different in that the silencer pipe exits the UK near side i.e appears to be as per LHD continental. It is easily available by courier from Germany.

If it is the 2.3 engine what is different about it from this one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301726123451?clk_rvr_id=963620352468&rmvSB=true


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sprinta said:


> I'd expect it to be a Fiat unit, what EuroCrap Parts may not be able to do is use the normal VRM vehicle look up that is used in the trade.
> 
> It may be necessary to trawl through Fiat exhaust pictures for the relevant year and engine size and LHD/RHD as necessary to determine the correct one - The Fiat base unit would have been supplied as a driveable unit I think and would have the Fiat exhaust


My original was a Fiat unit and I had to go through the "EUROCRAP" pictures to get the one I wanted.
The previous one was still working ok after 15 years so even if the "EUROCRAP" only last half as long I will be happy.
Look at the pictures.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

rayc said:


> I wonder what it is that Autotrail actually do to modify the standard Ducato silencer. I have had three X250 motorhomes and the first two were standard UK RHD exhausts. My third is also RHD but the exhaust is different in that it is standard Ducato but the rear box is different in that the silencer pipe exits the UK near side i.e appears to be as per LHD continental. It is easily available by courier from Germany.
> 
> If it is the 2.3 engine what is different about it from this one?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301726123451?clk_rvr_id=963620352468&rmvSB=true


That one looks very similar but mine is a 3 Litre and their listing does not cover that one 
Mine exits on off side


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> My original was a Fiat unit and I had to go through the "EUROCRAP" pictures to get the one I wanted.
> The previous one was still working ok after 15 years so even if the "EUROCRAP" only last half as long I will be happy.
> Look at the pictures.


Tried that , to look at any pictures you have to put vehicle details in , and even if I put in different years there is only one part listed a "centre pipe"


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a 3L one with the exhaust exiting the UK kerb side. It would be easy to cut the final pipe and extend it to exit the UK side if required.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/IMASAF-Auspu...274179?hash=item5d5a9e2d03:g:TXwAAOSwp5JWaffN

OR this could be the real thing. Ignore the photo as it not the actual item:
http://www.onlineautomotive.co.uk/Fiat_Ducato_Exhaust Back Box.aspx


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.caarparts.co.uk/exhausts/exhaust-parts/Fiat/Ducato/all/3.0/2010/Parts.aspx

have a look at this Klarius set up,


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> http://www.caarparts.co.uk/exhausts/exhaust-parts/Fiat/Ducato/all/3.0/2010/Parts.aspx
> 
> have a look at this Klarius set up,


The back box looks the real thing with the tail pipe coming out the same side at its input.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sprinta said:


> http://www.caarparts.co.uk/exhausts/exhaust-parts/Fiat/Ducato/all/3.0/2010/Parts.aspx
> 
> have a look at this Klarius set up,


Are Caarparts Klarius exhaust superior to the Europarts Klarius exhaust?

http://www.eurocarparts.com/exhaust...7_1452282449_b013a311d764381c846283257064da57

That's what I bought.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> http://www.caarparts.co.uk/exhausts/exhaust-parts/Fiat/Ducato/all/3.0/2010/Parts.aspx
> 
> have a look at this Klarius set up,


Now isn't that strange?

2 different Klarius part numbers FT888G and FT886J for the back box - but if you look at the original part number underneath it is 1357263080 for both.

Why do Klarius feel the need to have 2 different part numbers when Fiat only use 1?

I would just take the original Fiat part number into any good motorfactor and ask them if they can cross reference it.

VINs are often as total waste of time in motorfactors because the vehicle make is sometimes listed as the name of the conversion not as Fiat Ducato/Renault Master/whatever - one of mine was listed just as CI Motorhome and that plays havoc with the DVLA database when it asks for "Make" and you type in "Renault".

What is listed as "Make" on your V5?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

why not give Jordans in Hull a call, or better still call in with the MH.....


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Searching on that Fiat part no produces these results (amongst others).
http://www.online-parts.co.uk/fiat/...0384305_1357263080-silencer.html#.VpAOHFlQhUQ

https://infopart.org/alfarome-fiat-lanci-1357263080-part

http://www.original-genuine-spare-parts.com/a/fiat/135_/1357263080-schalldaempfer_(fiat).htm

http://lcv.17vin.com/partsearch/1357263080/Fiat Professional

But predictably I suppose Eurocrapparts couldn't find it.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/search/1357263080/p/home


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Stanner said:


> Now isn't that strange?
> 
> 2 different Klarius part numbers FT888G and FT886J for the back box - but if you look at the original part number underneath it is 1357263080 for both.
> 
> ...


we sometimes have a couple of different part numbers for the 'same' part exhaust that may have a decorative chrome trim added

Klarius is a manufacturer and you have to buy from a distributor, e.g. CAR, Eurocraparts etc.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

grandadbaza said:


> Tried that , to look at any pictures you have to put vehicle details in , and even if I put in different years there is only one part listed a "centre pipe"


I must admit I'm lucky as they have a depot just round the corner from me in Trafford Park. They have more pictures in the shop and some in stock so with the aid of a tape measure and a bit of luck I chose the one that fitted.
It's not the best way to do it but apart from me going to a Hymer Dealer and paying around £300 it seemed worth a punt.

I see mine has gone down to £53 (for a complete system).

My MOT garage charged me £10 to fit during the MOT last year.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> Klarius is a manufacturer and you have to buy from a distributor, e.g. CAR, Eurocraparts etc.


I'm aware of that, but it doesn't answer why they feel the need to have 2 part numbers when Fiat only need one and presumably only ever made and fitted one part.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to all for your helpeveryone , just arrived home after a few vinos so will have a detailed look tomorrow


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Stanner said:


> I'm aware of that, but it doesn't answer why they feel the need to have 2 part numbers when Fiat only need one and presumably only ever made and fitted one part.


Maybe Fiat, who don't make their own exhausts anyway, have rationalised their old stock holdings and catalogues.

The do that.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been in touch with Auto rail , this was their reply 
"Since the Comanche is on an Al-Ko chassis it would have been delivered to them as a "back-to-back" they would have then fitted there chassis and the relevant Fiat exhaust, if you give them a call on 01926 818500 they will be able to tell you which Fiat exhaust system was fitted."
I rang AL-KO and they said that each exhaust is bent to fit each individual situation and suggested I get it measured up and one made to suit and recommended http://www.longlife.co.uk/ , their nearest depot is 60 odd miles from me


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

if this is the case and it's a bespoke unit made to Al-Ko's specs then you're not going to get one off the shelf ( at a sensible price)

I'd visit a local exhaust maker, I've got one across the road from work, and get a price for a stainless one-off for you - or ask if a standard unit could be easily modified using mild steel pipe. Ask local KwikFit type of exhaust places who else is near to you that they know of.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is strange as my Rapido was 3L on the Alko 4250kg chassis and the rear box was completely bog standard Fiat RHD cab.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I have just spoken to the Tech dept at Klarius and the have not and do not intend to make the parts mentioned in previous posts (FT888G or FT886J) due to lack of demand ,allthough they feel that that is the part for my van it just need the outlet modifying to suit my tail pipe


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I can find only picture for a silencer for a RHD 3.0 2010 Ducato on the Fiat lookup at work, sadly the page won't download or print very well and I ended up using my phone camera to help.

The Fiat part number is 1357263080 (no vehicle details, perhaps short wheelbase) or 1358084080 for Long Wheelbase (most likely) and there appear to be NO aftermarket suppliers for it that I can trace. 

It is number 8 in the attached picture, but that's a representation only of what a silencer may look like and its fittings


Fiat retail price is £268.42 + VAT and your local dealer should be nice and offer a 10% discount if you ask nicely, it won't be a stocked item but should be readily available


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> I can find only picture for a silencer for a RHD 3.0 2010 Ducato on the Fiat lookup at work, sadly the page won't download or print very well and I ended up using my phone camera to help.
> 
> The Fiat part number is 1357263080 (no vehicle details, perhaps short wheelbase) or 1358084080 for Long Wheelbase (most likely) and there appear to be NO aftermarket suppliers for it that I can trace.
> 
> ...


The silencer with the inlet and outlet on the same side are for the UK RHD cab whilst the one with the inlet and outlet on opposite sides is for the LHD variant. The dimensions of the boxes and hanger positions is identical so they are interchangeable.

Just to muddy the waters my RHD cab had the LHD box fitted at manufacture i.e the exhaust exits on the UK kerb side.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

rayc said:


> The silencer with the inlet and outlet on the same side are for the UK RHD cab whilst the one with the inlet and outlet on opposite sides is for the LHD variant. The dimensions of the boxes and hanger positions is identical so they are interchangeable.
> 
> Just to muddy the waters my RHD cab had the LHD box fitted at manufacture i.e the exhaust exits on the UK kerb side.


sorry I didn't add that 7 is LHD and 8 is RHD

like yours, my RHD Burstner has a LHD exhaust fitted which exits on my passenger side - it's not a legal thing so I'm not worried if it puffs over cyclists :wink2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> sorry I didn't add that 7 is LHD and 8 is RHD
> 
> like yours, my RHD Burstner has a LHD exhaust fitted which exits on my passenger side - it's not a legal thing so I'm not worried if it puffs over cyclists :wink2:


Plus mine has got whole vehicle approval and in addition Adria's are NCC approved :smile2:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to all
I did find the Fiat part number and my local exhaust centre got me a price very similar to that Simon , but suggested I get a price for a S/S to be made at a place 20 miles from me , just been this morning and they have quoted £425 and that includes the cat , so having it done early Feb when they can fit me in


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

As an aside to this topic I have an unused straight through bypass for the 3L 160 Ducato. Forget why I got it but it was in the days of large scale cat thefts so I may have thought it could come in useful.
Anybody want it they can have it. Similar this one but for the 3L

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCATO-IV-2-2-D-100HP-2006-Decat-Cat-Bypass-/170983515749

Ducato cats have certainly come down in price since the days were being quoted £800+ for them.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301078851043?clk_rvr_id=966070614666&rmvSB=true


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

de-Cat pipes are an instant MOT fail now


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> de-Cat pipes are an instant MOT fail now


That is why these decats are made to look exactly like the real thing - just nothing inside. How would a MOT station know? 
It is not like the Euro5 where there are sensors connected to their input and output.


----------

